# Preoccupato



## passante (26 Novembre 2012)

settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


----------



## Simy (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


:abbraccio:

vedrai che andrà tutto bene! 
stai sereno!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Auguro a te e al tuo compagno che vada tutto per il meglio
Angelo Merkel


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Novembre 2012)

Sai, io quando ho dei problemi, evito di parlarne con le persone care,
proprio per evitare di metterle in apprensione.

Magari cerca di non farglielo pesare, o comunque non mostrarti troppo preoccupato.
Stagli vicino, ma senza apparire stressante, o troppo innaturale.

Non so se mi sono spiegato.

Ovviamente un abbraccio!


----------



## Fabry (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Mi associo agli altri, in bocca al lupo Passante.


----------



## lunaiena (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.



È inevitabile non preoccuparsi eh!
In bocca al lupo...


----------



## perplesso (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Preoccuparsi per coloro che amiamo è normale.

se è una cosa benigna non c'è da spaventarsi


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


stai tranquillo, se si sono sbilanciati è senz'altro così, non lo avrebbero fatto altrimenti.incrocio le mie ditina affusolate , pure quelle dei piedi per te.
pensa positivo :smile:


----------



## Minerva (26 Novembre 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Sai, io quando ho dei problemi, evito di parlarne con le persone care,
> proprio per evitare di metterle in apprensione.
> 
> Magari cerca di non farglielo pesare, o comunque non mostrarti troppo preoccupato.
> ...


molto bene, concordo


----------



## MillePensieri (26 Novembre 2012)

in bocca al lupo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Pensa a quanto sarà preoccupato invece il compagno. Un neo, anche se benigno, è comunque un pezzo suo che se lo fa rimuovere. non è come un'estrazione di un dente o il taglio dei capelli. E' (propria) vita. Si è posto la domanda perché ce l'ha? Gli mancherà dopo? Perché se gli venisse a mancare, gli torna, più grande e molto più in vista.

Tieniti pronto a chiedergli queste domande quando poi arriva il momento in cui si accorge della mancanza del suo piccolo difetto. Te lo dico, perché anch'io avevo un piccolo neo (e ogni tanto torna), e fin quando non mi ero accorto che ero io ad aver bisogno da toccare qualcosa quando ero teso ecc, è cresciuto a vista d'occhio. Poi però mi sono fatto queste domande e quindi mi sono fatto un oggetto che strazio a suo posto nei momenti di stress, e credilo o no, il neo è scomparso da solo ... ma è rimasto la cicatrice per ricordare che lì c'era qualcosa che non ci doveva esserci


----------



## Sole (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Incroceró tutto l'incrociabile, ma tu non farti prendere dall'ansia e dal pensiero negativo, anche se è difficile, lo so.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Dita incrociate ma concordo con Minerva, se si sono sbilanciati sicuramente non sará nulla di preoccupante...
Un abbraccio


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Novembre 2012)

Mi unisco al groviglio di dita!


----------



## Spider (26 Novembre 2012)

mi tocco i "coglioni", 
per te per il tuo bellissimo amico.

per tutta la tua storia, per tutta la vostra forza,
per tutta la vostra vita.

forza!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Novembre 2012)

incrocio anch'io con forza.
ti leggo da un po' e trovo che tu sia una delle persone più gradevoli, ironiche e delicate del forum.
stai sereno.
una quintalata di positività.


----------



## JON (26 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


Coraggio Passante. Passerà anche questa.


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2012)

grazie per tutti gli incoraggiamenti e gli ingrovigliamenti di dita. non credo di farglielo pesare, almeno non mi pare. comunque domani lo accompagno a fare le analisi e poi settimana prossima vediamo. vediamo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2012)

Non ti conosco (se non per qualche post fra i tanti) e nn conosco ancora nessuno, veramente, ma è sorprendente leggere una confidenza su una preoccupazione di salute su un forum, significa che ti senti tra amici.
In attesa di potermi considerare amica, ti auguro "in bocca al lupo"* 



*Cosa sta ad indicare l'augurio: "inbocca al lupo"?
Si riferisce al fatto che la mamma-lupo prende appunto in "bocca" isuoi cuccioli per salvarli dai pericoli esterni, per metterli al sicuro!!!
Perciò dire "in bocca al lupo" è uno degli auguri più belli che si possa fare a una persona  alla quale si vuol bene: indica protezione!


----------



## passante (27 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti conosco (se non per qualche post fra i tanti) e nn conosco ancora nessuno, veramente, ma* è sorprendente leggere una confidenza su una preoccupazione di salute su un forum, significa che ti senti tra amici.*
> In attesa di potermi considerare amica, ti auguro "in bocca al lupo"*
> 
> 
> ...


sì certo, perchè no? mi fanno arrabbiare, ma anche gli amici non virtuali lo fanno.  e poi in realtà per me è meno difficile esprimere qualcosa di personale con la mediazione di una tastiera e uno schermo che di persona, non parlo volentieri di sentimenti normalmente. 
va ben, analisi fatte. sono stanchissimo.


----------



## milli (27 Novembre 2012)

In bocca al lupo insieme ad un mega 


:abbraccio:


----------



## free (27 Novembre 2012)

coraggio e in bocca al lupo!:inlove:


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> settimana prossima mio compagno deve subire un piccolo intervento, per asportare una (piccola) neoformazione e poi, naturalmente, faranno l'istologica. sono preoccupato, non riesco a non essere preoccupato. anche se ci hanno detto che sembrerebbe una roba benigna. non riesco a star tranquillo. anzi sto proprio male  incrociate qualche dita per me, per favore.


In bocca al lupo ragazzi! Andrà sicuramente tutto nel migliore dei modi, stai sereno.

Un abbraccione:abbraccio:


----------



## gas (27 Novembre 2012)

giusto preoccuparsi, ma andrà tutto bene.
IN BOCCA AL PUPO


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

beh io ho voglia di mangiare qualcuno. però vivo.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> beh io ho voglia di mangiare qualcuno. però vivo.


Che succede?


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Che succede?


niente, è tutto nella mia testa. anzi no, nella mia pancia. ma ho una strategia: palestra, piscina, correre, piscina, correre, palestra, piscina, piscina, palestra. correre. dovrebbe funzionare. :smile:


ora vado a lavoro. baci.


----------



## Simy (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> niente, è tutto nella mia testa. anzi no, nella mia pancia. ma ho una strategia: palestra, piscina, correre, piscina, correre, palestra, piscina, piscina, palestra. correre. dovrebbe funzionare. :smile:
> 
> 
> ora vado a lavoro. baci.


:kiss:

stai sereno!


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> niente, è tutto nella mia testa. anzi no, nella mia pancia. ma ho una strategia: palestra, piscina, correre, piscina, correre, palestra, piscina, piscina, palestra. correre. dovrebbe funzionare. :smile:
> 
> 
> ora vado a lavoro. baci.


Forza, su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> niente, è tutto nella mia testa. anzi no, nella mia pancia. ma ho una strategia: palestra, piscina, correre, piscina, correre, palestra, piscina, piscina, palestra. correre. dovrebbe funzionare. :smile:
> 
> 
> ora vado a lavoro. baci.


sì ma... mangia anche qualcosa, non servi a niente steso a terra!
baci


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì ma... mangia anche qualcosa, non servi a niente steso a terra!
> baci


mangio, mangio...


----------



## Tuba (29 Novembre 2012)

Con la mia ex storia gli ultimi tempi cominciavamo a litigare per il tubetto del dentifricio spremuto al centro e finivamo per massacrarci.
Confesso che però ero un pò stronzo, anche quando potevo spremerlo dal fono lo facevo apposta a spremerlo dal centro.


----------



## passante (29 Novembre 2012)

Tuba ha detto:


> Con la mia ex storia gli ultimi tempi cominciavamo a litigare per il tubetto del dentifricio spremuto al centro e finivamo per massacrarci.
> Confesso che però ero un pò stronzo, anche quando potevo spremerlo dal fono lo facevo apposta a spremerlo dal centro.


anche i tappi (della schiuma da barba, del dentifricio, ecc.) sul bordo del bel lavandino sono una bella bomba a orologeria  (però i post sui litigi erano nella discussione "si possono scindere sesso e amore" non mi ricordo bene perchè)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> anche i tappi (della schiuma da barba, del dentifricio, ecc.) sul bordo del bel lavandino sono una bella bomba a orologeria  (però i post sui litigi erano nella discussione "si possono scindere sesso e amore" non mi ricordo bene perchè)


Se una relazione è messa in pericolo dal dentrificio... merita di finire.


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una relazione è messa in pericolo dal dentrificio... merita di finire.



 esagerata


----------



## passante (30 Novembre 2012)

alla fine nemmeno oggi mi sono mangiato nessuno. buonanotte.


----------



## passante (2 Dicembre 2012)

finalmente domani comincia "l'altra settimana", non è facile aspettare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> esagerata


No sono esagerati quelli che si irritano per il dentifricio.


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No sono esagerati quelli che si irritano per il dentifricio.


perchè dici così? può capitare a tutti di seccarsi per una cosa banale, no? mica dico che è una cosa grave, il dentifricio (a parte che io sono quello che lo lascia aperto, non quello che s'incazza), dico che a volte è l'occasione di un bisticcio. non c'è niente di male a litigare qualche volta, mi pare. noi non siamo tanto litigiosi, in realtà, però capita "nei giorni dispari" come dice matteo.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè dici così? può capitare a tutti di seccarsi per una cosa banale, no? mica dico che è una cosa grave, il dentifricio (a parte che io sono quello che lo lascia aperto, non quello che s'incazza), dico che a volte è l'occasione di un bisticcio. non c'è niente di male a litigare qualche volta, mi pare. noi non siamo tanto litigiosi, in realtà, però capita "nei giorni dispari" come dice matteo.


io e Mattia abbiamo bagni rigorosamente separati e se usa il mio deve chiedermi il permesso:mrgreen:

"litighiamo" spesso perchè lui strascica i piedi mentre cammina e quel suono strascicante da gobbo di notre dame  obeso mi fa incazzare a mina...
e mi fa incazzare ancora di più quando si giustifica dicendo che ha i piedi piatti e con la grazia e la gentilezza che mi contraddistingue in certi momenti, gli rispondo che l'unica cosa di piatto che ha è il cervello.
E lui risponde- si, come le tue tette.-
:unhappy:


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io e Mattia abbiamo bagni rigorosamente separati e se usa il mio deve chiedermi il permesso:mrgreen:
> 
> "litighiamo" spesso perchè lui strascica i piedi mentre cammina e quel suono strascicante da gobbo di notre dame  obeso mi fa incazzare a mina...
> e mi fa incazzare ancora di più quando si giustifica dicendo che ha i piedi piatti e con la grazia e la gentilezza che mi contraddistingue in certi momenti, gli rispondo che l'unica cosa di piatto che ha è il cervello.
> ...




il nostro pezzo forte è stato per anni la spazzatura
"la porti tu?"
"sì vado"
...
"vai?"
"ti ho detto che vado"
...
"ma scendi o no?"
"ora poi vado"
...
"senti ma la porti o no la spazzatura?"
"ma la smetti di chiedermi 100 volte la stessa cosa???"  a questo punto mi arrivava la badilata in fronte :mrgreen::mrgreen:

ora però il cane ci ha riconciliati con l'uscita serale :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> il nostro pezzo forte è stato per anni la spazzatura
> "la porti tu?"
> "sì vado"
> ...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sulla spazzatura potrei fare un simposio!
Un altra cosa che mi da in testa è quando arriva a casa e comincia a fare avanti e indietro dal salotto al frigo.
Cucina. Apre il frigo. Guarda. 10 minuti. Chiude. Torna in salotto a mani vuote.
Cinque minuti dopo torna.
Cucina. Frigo. 10 minuti. chiude. salotto.
5 minuti.
Cucina. Frigo. 10 minuti. Chiude. salotto.
E alla fine, io
-Si può sapere cosa cerchi?-
-Niente.-

:unhappy:


voi uomini siete ben strani


----------



## contepinceton (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sulla spazzatura potrei fare un simposio!
> Un altra cosa che mi da in testa è quando arriva a casa e comincia a fare avanti e indietro dal salotto al frigo.
> ...


Ma no cerca una bottiglia di rum...
dopo che il medico gli ha ordinato di non bere no?
Cerca una cosa ma non vuole fare sapere a te che cosa sta cercando no?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no cerca una bottiglia di rum...
> dopo che il medico gli ha ordinato di non bere no?
> Cerca una cosa ma non vuole fare sapere a te che cosa sta cercando no?


:rotfl:

sai cosa penso?
Visto che arriva a casa affamato come un lupo e sa che mi incazzo se comincia a smangiucchiare prima di cena (perchè poi, come i bambini, non cena più), credo che apra il frigo pensando di mangiare qualcosa, poi si ricorda che lo cazzio e allora desiste.

Non è adorabile?


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sulla spazzatura potrei fare un simposio!
> Un altra cosa che mi da in testa è quando arriva a casa e comincia a fare avanti e indietro dal salotto al frigo.
> ...


Chissà cosa spera di trovare nel frigo. Lo tieni a stecchetto?


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Chissà cosa spera di trovare nel frigo. Lo tieni a stecchetto?


ma no! Anzi. Cucino come un ristorante chiedendogli pure cosa desidera mangiare.
Non lo so...boh...e lui non mi da spiegazioni, però è tipico della sua famiglia arrivare a casa, aprire il frigo e mangiare tutto ciò che attira.
Però è inquietante vederlo li davanti, mummificato per 10 minuti, come se stesse guardando il cosmo infinito...


mah...


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però è inquietante vederlo li davanti, mummificato per 10 minuti, come se stesse guardando il cosmo infinito....




Sono sicuro che cucini benissimo, e che sei oculata anche. Ma quello è il TUO regime.

Se io apro il frigo so bene cosa aspettarmi, ma sono io che l'ho riempito delle cose che spero di tovare.

...il cosmo infinito, ancora rido. Forse non è fame, è solo voglia di qualcosa di buono.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sono sicuro che cucini benissimo, e che sei oculata anche. Ma quello è il TUO regime.
> 
> Se io apro il frigo so bene cosa aspettarmi, ma sono io che l'ho riempito delle cose che spero di tovare.
> 
> ...il cosmo infinito, ancora rido. Forse non è fame, è solo voglia di qualcosa di buono.


...ma sai che mi hai fatto accendere una lampadina?
In effetti hai ragione...potrebbe essere...considerato che l'ho rieducato alimentarlmente probabilmente si aspetta di trovare dentro tutto ciò che in genere trova nel frigo di sua madre...ovvero:
8 chili di mozzarelle di bufala, 780 salamini, 79 kg di dolci vari, meglio se alla pasta di mandorle, 8 kg di tra crudo, cotto e varie salumanze, 92 tipi di formaggi e via così.
Non che occasionalmente sta roba non ci sia nel nostro frigo, ma non è e non sarà mai la base.
Stasera glielo chiedo.
(e infatti a casa sua, quello più sano ha la gotta e il diabete, i trigliceridi e il colesterolo ormai vanno sulla fiducia)


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma sai che mi hai fatto accendere una lampadina?
> In effetti hai ragione...potrebbe essere...considerato che l'ho rieducato alimentarlmente probabilmente si aspetta di trovare dentro tutto ciò che in genere trova nel frigo di sua madre...ovvero:
> 8 chili di mozzarelle di bufala, 780 salamini, 79 kg di dolci vari, meglio se alla pasta di mandorle, 8 kg di tra crudo, cotto e varie salumanze, 92 tipi di formaggi e via così.
> Non che occasionalmente sta roba non ci sia nel nostro frigo, ma non è e non sarà mai la base.
> ...


Senti, non lo so oggi se è quello che scrivi o è semplicemente che ho la ridarola....comunque vabbè va....aspetta che c'ho un crampo alla mascella... 

Pensa che sacrificio quel povero ragazzo. Mi sorprende come ancora non dia in escandescenze rivendicando qualche dolcetto o chissà cosa. Però si è affidato a te, è pur sempre un buon segno. Ma non mi fraintendere, ribadisco che il tuo concetto di sana alimentazione ha un gran valore, basilare direi.

Forse lo hai un po' assoggettato sotto questo aspetto. Chiedi chiedi stasera, ma lascialo sfogare e non guardarlo come un educanda.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, non lo so oggi se è quello che scrivi o è semplicemente che ho la ridarola....comunque vabbè va....aspetta che c'ho un crampo alla mascella...
> 
> Pensa che sacrificio quel povero ragazzo. Mi sorprende come ancora non dia in escandescenze rivendicando qualche dolcetto o chissà cosa. Però si è affidato a te, è pur sempre un buon segno. Ma non mi fraintendere, ribadisco che il tuo concetto di sana alimentazione ha un gran valore, basilare direi.
> 
> Forse lo hai un po' assoggettato sotto questo aspetto. Chiedi chiedi stasera, ma lascialo sfogare e non guardarlo come un educanda.


Assoggettato?
No senti...ti racconto questa.
Palermo.
Pieno agosto.
800 gradi all' ombra.
Due del pomeriggio, passiamo davanti ad una pasticceria da sogno dopo che aveva appena finito di mangiare un panino gigante infarcito di milza bollita che manco in due giorni io l'avrei mangiato, mi dice.
-Guarda che cannoli alla ricotta Tebe...-
-No dai Mattia...almeno aspetta l'ora della merenda...-
 Entra. Ne compra tre. Ma non tre piccoli, tre che sembravano il pipino di rocco siffredi.
Cosa fa?
Li mangia. Tutti. in 10 minuti.
Devo dirti come è andata a finire?
(che poi quando sta male si incazza perchè dice che è colpa mia che gli ho rovinato lo stomaco con la mia alimentazione sana, non come la sua mammina...:unhappy

Comunque adesso esco e gli vado a comprare un cacciatorino intero e una fetta di gorgonzola (ma Tebe non sono mica pesanti!!!), vediamo stasera che fa.
Ti aggiorno


----------



## JON (3 Dicembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Assoggettato?
> No senti...ti racconto questa.
> Palermo.
> Pieno agosto.
> ...


Oggi non sto bene...non aggiungo altro. :rotfl:

Io lo capisco.

Ma un dolcetto anche non vuoi metterlo? 

Comunque, seconde me apre il frigo e lo richiude di scatto con sguardo confuso e fare sospetto.


----------



## Tebe (3 Dicembre 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Oggi non sto bene...non aggiungo altro. :rotfl:
> 
> Io lo capisco.
> 
> ...


hai ragione. Gli compro pure il dolcetto. Un cannolo siciliano ricottoso da 200 kg con pure l'uvetta bleah

Poi ti racconto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> perchè dici così? può capitare a tutti di seccarsi per una cosa banale, no? mica dico che è una cosa grave, il dentifricio (a parte che io sono quello che lo lascia aperto, non quello che s'incazza), dico che a volte è l'occasione di un bisticcio. non c'è niente di male a litigare qualche volta, mi pare. noi non siamo tanto litigiosi, in realtà, però capita "nei giorni dispari" come dice matteo.


Ma l'irritazione non mette in discussione la relazione, spero.


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'irritazione non mette in discussione la relazione, spero.


no, no... io cerco di guardare con un po' di autoironia le mie fissazioni e in generale vedo con una certa tenerezza le sue (magari non sul momento ).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> no, no... io cerco di guardare con un po' di autoironia le mie fissazioni e in generale* vedo con una certa tenerezza le sue (magari non sul momento *).


 OK, capito.


----------



## passante (3 Dicembre 2012)

Brunetta ha detto:


> OK, capito.


----------



## Ultimo (5 Dicembre 2012)

Passante, ci sono novità?


----------



## passante (5 Dicembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Passante, ci sono novità?


l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
> :smile:


Passante un grossissimo in bocca al lop....davvero di cuore..e stai tranquillo..andra'tutto a meraviglia.ti abbraccio.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
> :smile:


tanta bella energia positiva a piovere, guarda che oggi sono carichissima


----------



## Nausicaa (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
> :smile:



:up:

Un abbraccio, andrà tutto splendidamente!


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
> :smile:


In bocca al lupo, dai.


----------



## Spider (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In bocca al lupo, dai.


prima il sentito dispiacere per Nausicaa,
 ora questo incoraggiante augurio...

sei andato in chiesa e hai fatto fioretto?
sarò più buono, sarò migliore...

non è cosi che funziona, le cose le devi "sentire"
prima di "dire".


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> prima il sentito dispiacere per Nausicaa,
> ora questo incoraggiante augurio...
> 
> sei andato in chiesa e hai fatto fioretto?
> ...


Ma perchè, invece di cominciare a scrivere, 
non ci pensi un attimo, e poi due e 

forse anche tre, e poi magari,

ti passa la voglia di vergare
stronzate assortite? :smile:


----------



## Spider (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè, invece di cominciare a scrivere,
> non ci pensi un attimo, e poi due e
> 
> forse anche tre, e poi magari,
> ...


"vergare " sui veri cinici, 
per me è pienamente soddisfacente.


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> "vergare " sui veri cinici,
> per me è pienamente soddisfacente.


E pensa un po',
quanto male
stai messo,
allora.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Preoccupato*



passante ha detto:


> l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
> :smile:


Andrà tutto bene vedrai...un bacio


----------



## Spider (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E pensa un po',
> quanto male
> stai messo,
> allora.


mai quanto te, che ogni tanto hai 
bisogno di frasette" addolcinate",
per rifarti la faccia.


----------



## Simy (5 Dicembre 2012)

*R: Preoccupato*



Spider ha detto:


> mai quanto te, che ogni tanto hai
> bisogno di frasette" addolcinate",
> per rifarti la faccia.


Io non credo che abbia bisogno di giochetti...dice quello che pensa nel.bene o nel male


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> mai quanto te, che ogni tanto hai
> bisogno di frasette" addolcinate",
> per rifarti la faccia.


Io non ho alcun bisogno, 
di rifarmi nulla, perchè non ho 
nessun tipo di complesso e 
non me ne frega nulla di 
quello che puoi pensare 
tu o chiunque altro
qui dentro. :up:


----------



## Spider (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non ho alcun bisogno,
> di rifarmi nulla, perchè non ho
> nessun tipo di complesso e
> non me ne frega nulla di
> ...


appunto, cinico non bastava, pure qualunquista.
ma credo sia una naturale conseguenza...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto, cinico non bastava, pure *qualunquista*.
> ma mi sa che è una naturale conseguenza...


Si eh,
qualunquista, 
proprio. 

Ammazza. 

Forse volevi dire 
egocentrico?

Egotico?

Eh? :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (5 Dicembre 2012)

passante ha detto:


> l'intervento è domani, grazie di avermelo chiesto.
> :smile:


In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Spider (5 Dicembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si eh,
> qualunquista,
> proprio.
> 
> ...


no no proprio qualunquista, 
nel senso molto più ampio del termine.
anche erroneo se vuoi ma
considerando la nostra una piazza, un' esposizione,
tu critichi tutti, di tutti sei polemico, di nessuno ti frega niente ( parole tue).
non hai partito.
più cinico di cosi...


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Dicembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> no no proprio qualunquista,
> nel senso molto più ampio del termine.
> *anche erroneo se vuoi *ma
> considerando la nostra una piazza, un esposizione,
> ...


Erroneo sicuro. 
Cinico ci sta, 
ma qualunquista ha un altro significato.

Inoltre, scrivo quello che penso
molti qui mica lo fanno, sai?

Non mi frega nulla, ripeto
di far parte di un partito, 
di una fazione. E, per come la vedo io,
tra i molti, moltissimi miei difetti
forse è uno dei miei pochi pregi.

Quello, ed un cazzo di una ventina buona di centimetri.


----------



## passante (5 Dicembre 2012)

grazie degli incoraggiamenti e degli auguri. vi terrò aggiornati. ma ora chiudo, eh.


----------

